# Problem mit MDI an  Sinamics S120



## WaltWil (24 Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin dabei ein Sinamics S120 Antrieb betrieben an S7 CPU in Betrieb zu nehmen. Motor ist Standart 1FT7 Drive-Cliqe.

Projekt erfolgreich angelegt, EPOS für den Antrieb aktiviert. Telegramm 110 zum kommunizieren ausgewählt.


S7 Hardware/Programm vorbereitet. Alles komuniziert. ALM speist. Drehgeber lasst sich mittels Standart FB justieren. 

Steuertafel - Achse fährt und positioniert. Somit wohl Verkabelung richtig.

Setze aus S7 "EIN/AUS1" Bit - Bremse geht auf. Achse bereit. Referenz ist OK. 
Setze "Fahrauftrag vrwerfen" und "Zwischenhalt".

Tippen - geht. Verfahrdatensätze - gehen. 

Sobald ich aber MDI bit setze springt Achse kurz, trudelt ca. Viertel Umdrehung und geht in störung.

Als Fehler steht nur "7450 LR: Stillstandüberwachung hat angesprochen"

MDI ist als "Absolut pos." und "Wertübernahme mit Startflanke" eingestellt.
An der Stillstandfester und Überwachungszeit habe ich nichts geändert.
Geberrichtung stimmt wohl, da Tippen in richtige Richtung geht.

Für meine Anwendung brauche ich MDI.

Was habe ich übersehen? Hat jemand ein Tip für mich? 

Danke 

MfG Walter


----------



## zako (24 Februar 2017)

Nenn mal deine parametrierten Beschleunigung, Maximalgeschwindigkeit Mechanik.
Nicht dass Du eine Bescheinigungseit parametrierst hast die gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## WaltWil (24 Februar 2017)

Habe die Werte jetzt nicht zur hand, aber alles extra klein eingesstelt. Gleiche werte Werte gehen bei Verfahrdatensätzen. 

Mich wundert warum die Achse überhaupt zuckt. Die darf noch gar  nicht los springen, da ich "Fahrauftrag aktivieren" noch gar nicht gesetzt habe.


----------



## zako (24 Februar 2017)

Hast du  einen ext. Geber mit ggf faLacher Zaehlrichtung ?
Verhalten kenne ich jetzt nicht
Projekt wäre interessant.


----------



## WaltWil (24 Februar 2017)

Nein, nur ein Motorgeber, über Drive-Cliq ausgelesen, und nix extra geändert. Mich wundert es auch, verstehe nicht was es mit Stillstandüberwachung zutun hat.


----------



## zako (24 Februar 2017)

Welche Auflösung hast Du gewählt?
zB micrometer?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (24 Februar 2017)

So ein Mist passiert in der Regel bei unsachgemäß gewählten Lageistwert-Auflösung bzw. mechanischen Parametern, oder wenn man zufällig "Geberdrehsinn invertieren" angewählt hat.


----------



## WaltWil (25 Februar 2017)

Das ist ein Drehtisch mit 1/90 übersetzung.  Der 0° und 180° anfährt. Eine Lastumdrehung sind  dann 360000LU  => 90 Motorumdrehungen. 

Weiter sind noch 2 kleinere Antriebe in der konfiguration. Die kann ich noch nicht verfahren, da die Motorkabel falsch ( ohne Bremsleitungen) bestellt wurden. Andere Vermutung ist, das ich irgendwo ein Geber von der kleineren Achsen den Drehtisch zugeordnet habe.

@Draco : Wenn es falsche Auflösung oder Geberinvertierung  sein soll, verstehe ich nicht warum die Verfahdatensätze ordentlich funktionieren. Achse positioniert.
 Oder nimmet er bei MDI andere Parameter?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 Februar 2017)

WaltWil schrieb:


> Weiter sind noch 2 kleinere Antriebe in der konfiguration. Die kann ich noch nicht verfahren, da die Motorkabel falsch ( ohne Bremsleitungen) bestellt wurden. Andere Vermutung ist, das ich irgendwo ein Geber von der kleineren Achsen den Drehtisch zugeordnet habe.



Pass auf:

1. Steuertafel anwerfen
2. Einspeisung einschalten
3. Impulsfreigaben geben
4. Antrieb im U/f-Modus also rein geschwindigkeitsgeregelt mal verfahen

Ergebnis ? Siehst Du eine plausible Istgeschwindigkeit ? Dreht sich die Achse richtig rum ?

Dann bitte Projektierung hier einstellen.


----------



## WaltWil (25 Februar 2017)

Ja, Steuertafel geht. Sowohl drehzahl als auch Pos Betrieb.

Wo kann ich hier Projekt ablegen / anheften?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 Februar 2017)

Absolutwertgeber ? Antrieb ist referenziert ? Absolutwergeberjustage durchgeführt ?
Projektierung je nach Größenordnung besser auf externem Server.


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2017)

Im MDI-Betrieb kommen ja die Sollwerte über die Schnittstelle von der SPS. 
Was genau für Werte überträgst du denn dort? (Geschwindigkeit, Beschleunigung).
Wenn du die mal auf Null festlegst, sollte kein Sprung passieren.


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2017)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Absolutwertgeber ? Antrieb ist referenziert ? Absolutwergeberjustage durchgeführt ?
> Projektierung je nach Größenordnung besser auf externem Server.



Wenn Steuertafel und Pos-Betrieb funktioniert, kommt doch eher die Schnittstelle zur SPS in Frage. Wenn da unplausible Werte drübergehen, dann kann so etwas natürlich passieren.


----------



## zako (25 Februar 2017)

Also über Steuertafel kannst Du in MDI positionieren?
Mach mal das Nachfuehren Bit statisch auf high zum  Test.
p2655 = high


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 Februar 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn Steuertafel und Pos-Betrieb funktioniert, kommt doch eher die Schnittstelle zur SPS in Frage. Wenn da unplausible Werte drübergehen, dann kann so etwas natürlich passieren.


Er will ja absolut positionieren. Wenn der Geber nicht justiert bzw. referenziert ist, kann das schon mal nicht funktionieren. 
Wobei die Fehlermeldung trotzdem seltsam ist.


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2017)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Er will ja absolut positionieren. Wenn der Geber nicht justiert bzw. referenziert ist, kann das schon mal nicht funktionieren.
> Wobei die Fehlermeldung trotzdem seltsam ist.



Na ja, er schrieb:



WaltWil schrieb:


> Tippen - geht. Verfahrdatensätze - gehen.



Wenn ich das lese, dann sollte doch der Geber korrekt funktionieren, denke ich, denn sonst würden auch die Verfahrdatensätze nicht machen, was sie sollen.


----------

